# Questions about getting a new 2004 525i



## 03Emperor325CiC (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi everyone, 

Ive done some research on the website, but I have a question about what price yall are getting. 

If I order the new 2004 525, am I able to get it at/or a little above Invoice Price? OR do I have to pay MSRP since it is the new 2004 models?

Has anyone recently ordered the new 2004 5series, and what price did yall get it at? 

Please help me out, Im not at all good with dealing for cars. I appreciate your help, thanks.


----------



## BimBob (Jun 16, 2003)

The only new BMWs selling at invoice or even below right now are leftover 2003 models, that's why I purchased a 525ia about a month ago. There will not likely be any "deals" on the brand new E60 until model year end about next June. A neighbor of mine just special ordered one in Bellevue, WA and he's paying MSRP. This new E60 design seems to have generated either enthusiasm or disgust and not much emotion in between. Those going into the dealer right now with new model lust may even encounter above MSRP prices - it's happended many times before with newly designed models!


----------



## 03Emperor325CiC (Oct 21, 2002)

Well, all i got was $500 off msrp. I ordered a 525i yesterday, now Im so excited and cant wait for it to come in mid october. Thanks for responding.


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

03Emperor325CiC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ive done some research on the website, but I have a question about what price yall are getting.
> 
> ...


Historically, the most I was ever able to save on a first year BMW model was the destination charge---but if this post is any indication of what's going on with the E60, I would think you should be able to get somewhat of a break initially, if you try hard enough....

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31924


----------

